
Show HN: Learn CSS Properties Visually - dr_dimitru
https://cssbuilder.veliovgroup.com/s/1/YmNyfG51bGx8YnNnfGNvbnRlxI8tYm94fHB8aHw0MHx3fMSdb3R8PGRpdj58b2XEiG-ErXQuxJ8xMjjEry5zfHNvbGlkxLZjfCNmZjQxMzbErWLEsXzEs8SdxJTFisS4xY8uxYB0cmFuc3BhcsSRxKPElGzFizExxY7Eu8S3xK3FoMWAxJRyxYvFqsWmZG91YmzErMWtxYBmLmTEuMSWxLN8ecSIbHXEgsSNbG-EgiMwMDFmM2bEl8SsxJzEnXR4XsaUJMSdMXwyfDPEm8WMfDV8xYg3fMS1OXxBfELGnkPGnkR8RXxGfEd8SHxJfEp8S3xMxrN8TXxOfE98UHxRxr9Sxrd8U8eGfFR8VXxWx4xXfCRYfFl8WsebxYzEncS1xaLFjDJdxYzGnDE0xYzGoC00XQ__
======
akalashnikoff
Love it. Well done. FPS meter seems to be a little crazy, the rest looks great

